# MWO Katherine Anne Lough, CD



## 211RadOp (10 Sep 2019)

Peacefully at KHSC on Wednesday, August 28, 2019 with family at her side after a long and tough battle with cancer.  Loving wife and best friend of 40 years to Kelly, loving mother of Alex and Amy (Robert Lloyd).  Much loved Nana to Jaden, Ella, Abby and Jackson of Gananoque and Gage of Cold Lake.  Predeceased by her father Gerald and survived by her mother Barbara, her siblings Jerry, Paul (Leslie)  and Donna (Brian).
 A funeral service celebrating Katherine’s life will be held on Thursday, September 12, 2019 at 2:00 pm at the Trinity Chapel, CFB Kingston (33 Lundy’s Lane), with a reception to follow in the Panjwai Room at the Warrant Officers' & Sergeants' Mess, CFB Kingston.  Interment at the National Military Cemetery (Beechwood) in Ottawa at a later date.  In lieu of flowers please make donations to Quilts of Valour Canada or Soldier On.

As a side note, Kathy's husband is a retired Signaller and DND Employee.

https://jamesreidfuneralhome.com/tribute/details/1201/MWO-Katherine-Lough-CD/obituary.html#tribute-start


----------



## medicineman (11 Sep 2019)

Shite - they used to be my next door neighbours in Kingston when I first got there...RIP  

MM


----------

